# Drew some Zelda x Gurren Lagann fanart



## Tzuba (Aug 30, 2015)

Link as Simon, Fierce Deity as Kamina, Zelda as Yoko, Majora's Mask as Gurren, and last but not least, the King of Red Lions as Lagann. 

What do you guys think? 

If you like it please visit tzuba.deviantart.com (:


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 30, 2015)

Can I share this? Ill link it back to your deviant art, i have many friends who'd enjoy this.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Aug 30, 2015)

Well done! 
I like this alot!


----------



## Tzuba (Aug 30, 2015)

Abcdfv said:


> Can I share this? Ill link it back to your deviant art, i have many friends who'd enjoy this.


Sure! I'd love it you shared it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> Well done!
> I like this alot!


Thanks!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 30, 2015)

lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's amazing!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats, you've just made Zelda _even more fuckable._


----------

